# Central Pa - Toro CCR 3650



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Anybody know when they stopped making the 2 stroke 
Toro CCR 3650?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard said:


> Anybody know when they stopped making the 2 stroke
> Toro CCR 3650?


 Not 100% sure, but I switched over to the 4 strokes about 4 years ago ? Trying to remember if they were both available for a while. I'm thinking around 2011 or 2012.


----------

